# How much weight can a bedroom floor hold (home gym equipment)



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

Ive started training from home and in my spare bedroom i have a bench, 100kg worth of weights as well as me been 100kg.

This i dont see as to much of a problem but i have the chance of a multigym machine for £60 brand new, I'm having doubts as i am not sure if a bedroom floor would take all the weight.

I'm also going to by a squat rack for the room.

Would the floor be strong enough for deadlifting and squatting and the weights bench and weights and multigym?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

only one way to find out , might be worth buying some plywood sheets to help spread the weight .


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Probably not

Everyone's house is different so no one can tell you

My bedroom floor for example is made up of random bits of wood maybe some metal and a few floorboards so **** all weight would last


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> only one way to find out , might be worth buying some plywood sheets to help spread the weight .


I was thinking that aye, what i'm thinking though is if 3 100kg people stood in one spot of the bedroom for like 5 years and 3 100kg people stood in another spot of the room for 5 years then the waddant fall through.

Daft way of looking at it i know but somewhere in that theory i think there is some sense.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kid Billy said:


> I was thinking that aye, what i'm thinking though is if 3 100kg people stood in one spot of the bedroom for like 5 years and 3 100kg people stood in another spot of the room for 5 years then the waddant fall through.
> 
> Daft way of looking at it i know but somewhere in that theory i think there is some sense.


depends what size feet they have .

if one has winny foot more weight will be on the other and not spread as equally .


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> depends what size feet they have .


 :lol:


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

not to sure but in the gym the real heavy stuff is on the ground floor must be for a reason


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> depends what size feet they have .
> 
> if one has winny foot more weight will be on the other and not spread as equally .


Yeah defo agree with this, winny foot is the make or break in this situation!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sniper16 said:


> not to sure but in the gym the real heavy stuff is on the ground floor must be for a reason


Because it's heavy and they didn't want to carry it upstairs just incase one of them unknowingly had winny foot ?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think building regs say something like the floor has to be able to support 100kg per square metre.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Static weight though, wouldnt want to drop 100KG on a wooden suspended floor.

Rubber mats and plywood on top minimum.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

youre asking for a cracked ceiling down below

dropping 100kg on a bedroom floor would make some clatter


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I wouldent recomend it lol I know if I did in this flat the people underneath would see me falling through there roof


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

If i sacked off the multi gym and just had the weights and bench (100kg of weights and me 100kg) would the floor support that and then done deads in the yard.

Plus the deads dont really need to be slammed down on the floor anyways (or at least try not to slam them down lol)


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I would have thought the floor would be able to hold a hell of a lot of weight but needs to be spread out. For a power rack I would put a board down first. Don't think dead lifts would be a good idea just because of the noise.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

How heavy is your mrs?


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> How heavy is your mrs?


lol about 55kg


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I wouldn't risk anything like that personally lol.

Not worth the hassle if anything does happen, most I'd go is a set of dumbells but that's just me, don't wanna fork out £1000s lol.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kid Billy said:


> lol about 55kg


Just buy 45kilo if weights then


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

No don't do it..The joists are not meant to take that sort of weight in one place,you have to consider the age of the building also.


----------



## kristy_666 (Jul 6, 2014)

Multigym and bench yes as long as the weights aren't being thrown down but deadlifts no way, even with 100kg the footprint of two plates a side is nothing, I know in my house if I was to slam that on the floor (not saying you would but more than likely it would happen at some point) I'd have broken floor boards and cracks in the ceiling.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I went through exactly these concerns before purchasing a new home gym and particularly because I now live in an old listed building with creaking floorboards.

I scoured the net for information and came across several threads on forums and some which were answered by building engineers and surveyors who confirmed that lower floors can take more weight but upper floors with even wooden beams can easily take up to 1000kg, concrete beams (modern) can take even more. One thread a guy in an upper floor flat put a 700kg fish tank on a wooden floor and came back to confirm all was well.

After reading up I just sat and thought about it all logically;

Imagine you invite 10 friends over, you go up to your bedroom, and you all stand in a tight grouping - would you expect the floor to collapse?!! I wouldn't.

Let's say you all weighed 14stone which is an average weight. That amounts to 890kg, well under the maximum weight. So all in all 200, 300, 400 or 500kg is nothing for a floor to take provided there are no structural defects to begin with which there shouldn't be.

Weight distribution is the only requirement so make sure weight is supported through more than one beam: get some thick plywood/mdf sheeting (has to be rigid & plywood is better) and put that in the area your weights are going to be. I don't know how much room you have but for instance my setup has 4x plywood sheets, approx. 1/2 inch thick and measuring 1m x 0.5m sq each, so they cover 2 metres square over the floor area.

Edit: I have approx. 400kg on the floor + myself and no problems at all and remember my building is over 100 years old.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym I used to go to has wooden floor, It's not even been adjusted to take the weight and it's probably been running 30 years!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

About 600lb spread out over 2 joists..


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Imagine you invite 10 friends over, you go up to your bedroom, and you all stand in a tight grouping


I think I'd like to hear your thoughts on what him and 10 'friends' are doing in a tight grouping in his bedroom


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Your asking for trouble mate.

You must have space outside???


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> I think I'd like to hear your thoughts on what him and 10 'friends' are doing in a tight grouping in his bedroom


would madcow be there?


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Your asking for trouble mate.
> 
> You must have space outside???


I have a small yard mate aye but dont really want to be keeping a bench, weights and multi gym in a yard when its ****ing down of rain.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

saxondale said:


> would madcow be there?


Only if it's a lube


----------

